# what about boxers



## rockomitchell (Jun 27, 2008)

Why not use boxers for hog hunting that is what they were bred for


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

Show us.


----------



## rockomitchell (Jun 27, 2008)

show you what


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

That a boxer can hunt. My brother Has a boxer she is a sweet dog. I would never take her to hunt anything. It would be interesting to know if anyone has trained there boxer to hunt.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

A close friend of mine has always owned boxers and used to hunt quite a bit with them.. Mostly upland if I recall corectly.


----------

